# PARKPRE Team 925 / What a Gem



## raceline (Sep 8, 2004)

Found a gem of a find in a Texas pawn shop a month ago for 75.00 , it was filthy dirty and i dont think the shop knew what they had? I bought it on site took it home tore it down complete and cleaned everything , put all new elastomers in the fork and it is like new nos , i dont think it was used more than a hundered miles as there is no wear at all on anything , rides just like new.


----------



## chefmiguel (Dec 22, 2007)

That's showroom condition


----------



## laffeaux (Jan 4, 2004)

Nice find!


----------



## Uncle Grumpy (Oct 20, 2005)

Now you need the mega body tats to go with it, Pistol Pete style.









PARKPRE MOUNTAIN BIKES - PARKPRE.COM

Grumps


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

That's a SoCal classic. I was in high school when John Mutolo won the worlds on a 925. Wanted one of those bikes so bad.


----------



## onlycrimson (Nov 11, 2008)

That's amazing


----------



## Tracer650 (Nov 19, 2012)

New wheels? Originals damaged? That's a sick find for $75

sent with a telegraph


----------



## THE ARS (Sep 14, 2011)

Vlad said:


> That's a SoCal classic. I was in high school when John Mutolo won the worlds on a 925. Wanted one of those bikes so bad.


That bike was made in china my friend.


----------



## raceline (Sep 8, 2004)

THE ARS said:


> That bike was made in china my friend.


not quite , taiwan


----------



## yakkoTDI (May 4, 2011)

That is an awesome find.


----------



## Vlad (Feb 7, 2004)

THE ARS said:


> That bike was made in china my friend.


And if you were living just 15 minutes from the company's headquarters like I did, my friend, you would have seen a few of these on the trails.


----------



## whatisaidwas (Apr 26, 2014)

raceline said:


> not quite , taiwan


Was that frame built by Fairly in Taiwan? Serial would start with F. They did bikes for REI, Kona, and Marin. I was thinking Parkpre too, but have forgotten. If so, they are a reputable builder, making Felts and other brands now. It's the one-up one-down shift cable routing and that rear brake guide on the seat tube that makes me think that.

I never did understand the Parkpre name.

...looks it up...google...

PARKPRE MOUNTAIN BIKES - HISTORY

Aha, short for Integra Precision, and his friend's name was Park, and from Moorpark, CA. Ex-Diamond Back fellow started it up.

Yes, it's Fairly who made it. I have much more appreciation for your Prakpre now. Nice rig.


----------



## crfoot (Jun 29, 2010)

That is a great story. Do you know what year it is? I have a 925 I bought new in 97. Still take it out sometimes. Electric blue with the stock Manitou forks on it. Gonna go through it and set it up for my 12yo daughter to shred. Love that bike!


----------



## raceline (Sep 8, 2004)

crfoot said:


> That is a great story. Do you know what year it is? I have a 925 I bought new in 97. Still take it out sometimes. Electric blue with the stock Manitou forks on it. Gonna go through it and set it up for my 12yo daughter to shred. Love that bike!


1995 is the year


----------



## raceline (Sep 8, 2004)

Tracer650 said:


> New wheels? Originals damaged? That's a sick find for $75
> 
> sent with a telegraph


no these are newer ugly wheels , i have a nos set of mavic 517 and xt paralax hubs on the way


----------



## Tedsky (Sep 6, 2016)

*Parkpre - unknown model, S/N F501A001, S5 07*

If anyone is still following, I've acquired a Parkpre which I've stripped down and to which I've added a Shimano Altus groupset (mostly).
S/N is F501A001.
Other code: S5 07
It has DuoTrack 7007 front forks.









Someone mentioned that the "F" prefix in the S/N indicates Fairly out of Taiwan.
What would the S5 and 07 indicate?

I.E. Can anyone else identify the Model and Year for me?

Thanks in advance!
(btw, bought for $50 CDN in Niagara Region of Ontario, Canada)

Tedsky



raceline said:


> Found a gem of a find in a Texas pawn shop a month ago for 75.00 , it was filthy dirty and i dont think the shop knew what they had? I bought it on site took it home tore it down complete and cleaned everything , put all new elastomers in the fork and it is like new nos , i dont think it was used more than a hundered miles as there is no wear at all on anything , rides just like new.


----------



## JPL65 (Jul 20, 2008)

Great score, I raced a 925 back in the early 90's.


----------



## Tedsky (Sep 6, 2016)

@JPL65 ...
Were you commenting back to my post, the one that asks for anyone to ID my bike?
If yes, then do you suggest that mine might be a 925 model?
Does the Serial I provided give you this info somehow (F501A001 - S5 07)?

Thanks in advance,
Tedsky
Niagara Region, Canada


----------



## JPL65 (Jul 20, 2008)

Tedsky said:


> @JPL65 ...
> Were you commenting back to my post, the one that asks for anyone to ID my bike?
> If yes, then do you suggest that mine might be a 925 model?
> Does the Serial I provided give you this info somehow (F501A001 - S5 07)?
> ...


 Sorry, no just a random reply on my part. I think the Parkpre's with the duotrack forks where one model below the 925.


----------

